# Rozdíl mezi žárlit a závidět



## MasterPolish

Dobrý den!

Je nějaká rozdíl mezi žárlit a závidět? Jak se použivá oba výrazy (mám na mysli předložky apod.)?

Mohu žárlit jen o věci, které nemám? Nebo taky o věci, které mám, a nechci se ním dělit s jinými lidmi, např. o holku?

Budu velmi zavázány za pomoc


----------



## hypoch

Já ten rozdíl vnímám asi takto:

1. *závidět *někomu (3.pád - dativ) něco (4.pád -akuzativ) znamená, že něco nemám a někdo jiný ano (např. holku, peníze, auto, úspěch....). Můžou to být věci hmotné i abstraktní.

2. *žárlit *na někoho (4.pád -akuzativ) kvůli někomu (3.pád - dativ) se týká víc oblastí citů, lásky atd. Např. může žárlit muž na jiného muže, když flirtuje s jeho holkou. Nebo jiná typická situace je, když dítě žárlí na své sourozence, protože se jim rodiče víc věnují. Myslím, že se někdy dá *žárlit *použít i když se mluví o věcech podobně jako *závidět*, ale *žárlit *má trochu komický až dětinský nádech (aspoň mně to tak přijde).


----------



## MasterPolish

Děkuji mockrát za vyjádření, to mi moc vysvětlovalo!  Tak mam jen jednou otázku: dobře použivám valenci?
Muž žárli na jiného muže kvůli své holce?
Díté žárlí na sourozence kvůli mamince?


----------



## werrr

Žárlivec střeží domněle své, závistivec chce domněle cizí.


----------



## MasterPolish

werrr said:


> Žárlivec střeží domněle své, závistivec chce domněle cizí.



Ach, takhle je to rozdíl jako mezi anglickým envious a jealous. Myslím, že už to rozumím, děkuju!


----------



## bibax

_*Žárliti*_ v podstatě znamená _*záviděti* lásku, přízeň, úspěch_.

Závidím ti tvůj úspěch. = I am envious of your success.

Žárlím na tebe.
_protože máš úspěch, přízeň žen, davů, apod.
tj. závidím ti úspěch, přízeň žen, ..._


----------



## Bohemos

@MasterPolish

Valence je v naprostém pořádku, jedná o stejné pádové konstrukce, rekce (viz 'dativ-akuzativ'). Ano, jistě, 'žárlit' můžeme takřka na cokoliv, a to neomezeně ('dlouho').

Pozn.: V textu máte pár gramatických nepřesností, tedy:

a) rekce 'být někomu zavázán(-ý) za něco' (např. někomu za pomoc, radu; 'zavázati/zavazovat se' k nějakému úkonu, nějaké činnosti, k službě apod.),
b) rekce 'žárlit na ...' (více viz 'Internetová jazyk. příručka - ÚJČ AVČR'),
c) rekce 'závidět někomu něco' (více viz 'Internetová jazyk. příručka - ÚJČ AVČR')

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## MasterPolish

Jsem vděčný za opravy a za odkazy


----------



## Barubek

hypoch má pravdu s tím, že žárlit je komické slovo, já si ani nevzpomínám, kdy jsem ho naposledy použila, je to prostě jedno z těch slov, které se hojně vyskytují v psaném projevu, ale v mluveném projevu málokdy.


----------



## Bohemos

Klasik praví: "Kdo nežárlí, (ten) nemiluje."

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## morior_invictus

*Žiarlivosť* a* závisť *sú pre mňa absolútne odlišné pojmy sprevádzané emóciami rôznej kvality / intenzity. Kým *žiarlivosť* je kognitívnou (podozrievam,...)/emočnou (hnevám sa,...)/behaviorálnou (špehujem,...) reakciou na hroziacu stratu niečoho čo mám (vnímam to len ako svoje, privlastňujem si to - snažím sa udržať si to pretože sa bojím, že o to prídem; môžem mať pocit, že moje súčasné kvality/správanie atď. sú nedostačujúce), *závisť *je reakciou na niečo čo má druhý (som nešťastný, že druhý má to čo ja nemám, neprajem mu, najradšej by som bol aby o to prišiel, atď). Na *závisť *stačia dvaja, no *žiarlivosť *si vyžaduje aspoň troch. Opakom *závisti* je pre mňa dobroprajnosť. *Žiarlivosť* môže mať aj pozitívny rozmer ako poukazuje Bohemos - môže byť vnímaná ako prejav lásky.

*Žiarlivosť* sa u mňa nespája iba s písaným prejavom a stretávam sa s týmto pojmom v bežnej reči kedykoľvek si situácia jeho použitie vyžiada. Rovnako nevnímam žiarlivosť ako komické slovo.


----------



## Bohemos

@morior_invictus 

Excelentně napsané, velice Vás chválím a podepisuji se pod to!

Možná bych k tomu ještě ale dodal následující: 'No, tyto dva termíny mají možná jenom přeci něco společné(-ho), a to princip, na kterém jsou založeny. Trpím-li žárlivostí, či závistí, tj. na někoho žárlím (kvůli něčemu) a (někomu něco) závidím, to znamená, že něco sám vnitřně chci, chci to pro sebe vlastnit, něco pro sebe mít, získat...' A je úplně jedno, zda-li jde o abstraktum (láska, kariéra, úspěch), či o nějaký materiální podnět (auto, dům, mobil, pc, oblečení)...

Obě jsou vždy namířeny od jednoho jedince  k druhému, v extrémním případě ještě 'oboustranně', (to platí hlavně pro 'žárlivost' - to bývá většinou 'milostný trojúhelník '. Jedna žárlí na druhou, druhá na první, on je jaksi mezi dvěma 'mlýnskými kameny' a neumí se - jako chlap - pořádně rozhodnout). To je pak ale smutný, pro někoho zase 'až legrační' příběh, má-li tu možnost to na vlastní oči sledovat... 

Obě vlastnosti nesou, byť povrchně, ony 'negativní emoce', i když - v případě 'žárlivosti', ano - je tomu vlastně naopak. 

Žárlivost = 'žár, oheň, plamen'. 
Příklady: 'Hořím pro něho velikou láskou...'; 'Zapalují se mu již lýtka, říkávali naši dědové. (tzn. On někoho miluje)'; 'Mé srdce hoří k němu láskou. (poeticky řečeno - tj. miluje)'. 
'Žár' rovná se již z principu 'fyzická bolest'. 
Příklad: 'Srdce mi puká bolestí, když ho s ní vidím...  (tj. žárlím)'; 'Budu o něho bojovat, nenechám v sobě zemřít lásku k němu. (poeticky řečeno - tj. miluji, žárlím na někoho přede mnou, na ni).

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------

